# Wii MotionPlus!



## CockroachMan (Jul 14, 2008)

Nintendo just announced a new accessory for the Wiimote! MotionPlus! The add-on attaches to the bottom of the Wii-mote and more accurately traces motions in 3-D space by better orienting the controller.









			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> NINTENDO INTRODUCES THE WII™ MOTIONPLUS
> July 14, 2008
> Nintendo's upcoming Wii™ MotionPlus accessory for the revolutionary Wii Remote™ controller again redefines game control, by more quickly and accurately reflecting motions in a 3-D space. The Wii MotionPlus accessory attaches to the end of the Wii Remote and, combined with the accelerometer and the sensor bar, allows for more comprehensive tracking of a player's arm position and orientation, providing players with an unmatched level of precision and immersion. Every slight movement players make with their wrist or arm is rendered identically in real time on the screen, providing a true 1:1 response in their game play. The Wii MotionPlus accessory reconfirms Nintendo's commitment to making games intuitive and accessible for everyone. Nintendo will reveal more details about the Wii MotionPlus accessory and other topics Tuesday morning at its E3 media briefing.



source: http://kotaku.com/5024907/nintendo-introdu...wii-motion-plus

I believe we'll have more details about it tomorrow..


----------



## Whizz (Jul 14, 2008)

That sucks. The Wiimote should have had that since the beginning.


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Was just about to post this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Figures this would have been nice at launch, better late than never I guess.


----------



## EmeraldEx (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello accurate sword fighting games!


----------



## science (Jul 14, 2008)

Maybe they can start making good games now


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 14, 2008)

Whizz said:
			
		

> That sucks. The Wiimote should have had that since the beginning.


exactly, now we have to pay extra money for something that we shouldve gotten included in the first place.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 14, 2008)

Indeed it should be there since launch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm guessing Nintendo will use this on their secret big game they're talking about.. just hope it's not very expensive :/


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 14, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Indeed it should be there since launch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what secret game?


----------



## raulpica (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm sure there're gonna be new Wiimotes with this already-in.

This is probably an add-on if you already have the old-style Wiimotes.

It's gonna be better for them that the add-on will be REALLY cheap.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 14, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> It's gonna be better for them that the add-on will be REALLY cheap.


it better be, for something that shouldve come built in!!


----------



## science (Jul 14, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If we knew, it wouldn't be a secret, would it?


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 14, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> pokemongalaxy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew someone would say that !


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 14, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably this big surprise Nintendo has in store at E3 tomorrow. Kid Icarus or whatever it is. Anyways, I think this is retaliation to the 360's supposed new controller thats coming out. That's what I believe anyway...


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 14, 2008)

Can someone say Wii Sports 2? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not impressed that they have to deliver this addon to improve 3D motion support, should have been there from the start. But I hope to see games take proper advantage of this and deliver am much more fluid control experience!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 14, 2008)

These should be free.


----------



## fischju (Jul 14, 2008)

Lets see a demo of what it can do at the keynote first


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 14, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> These should be free.


yes WE KNOW


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 14, 2008)

Woo suddenly Nintendo announces this and everyone is bashing them. Whatever I'm pumped I was telling myself if these new motion controllers from all the rumors are real Nintendo needs some new tech to make people forget about the others.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 14, 2008)

I wonder if they'll announce a USB add-on called GraphicsPlus?


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 14, 2008)

I feel like Wiilot don't need it. At least for now (I mean: new games may have improved motion sensor usage) 
Also, if this will be packaged with games that needs it it completely kills the piracy - unless Nintendo will not charge much/ give it for free. Finally however Nintendo thinks about their console.

So, yeah. Nintendo. Don't think about stupid Trucha patching, think about improving your console. Good move from you.

EDIT: O shit, does it mean we must change WiiJacket?


----------



## Orc (Jul 14, 2008)

Still waiting for that LAZERZ attachment so I can shoot LAZERZ.


----------



## science (Jul 14, 2008)

Lets see this work with that new shell patent they have


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 14, 2008)

QUIT BITCHIN this is fuckin awesome jesus it'll probably cost jack shit, whiny bastards nintendo #1


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 14, 2008)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> QUIT BITCHIN this is fuckin awesome jesus it'll probably cost jack shit, whiny bastards


:facepalm:


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 14, 2008)

Well.. they're doing basically what Sony did with the Dual Shock 3.. 

"No.. we can't have rumble + motion on the same thing :/ ".. some months later "Oh look at that! We found a way!" 

"No.. we can't have 1:1 movement.." and now "Oh! What do you know? We can!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And if MS end up showing the "Xmote" like it's being rumored.. than this was the best time to show this..


----------



## Anakir (Jul 14, 2008)

It's good news at least. But, I swear they purposely did this just so they can make more money. As in, the delay of making the Wiimote more 'accurate'. Who knows, or maybe it's a response to people saying Wiimote isn't as efficient. Either way.. at least the Wiimote's improved.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 14, 2008)

ONLY £25 WHEN YOU BUY CARNIVAL GAMES PLUS!!!


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 14, 2008)

Maybe its just something which can't be implemented into the current wiimote without ruinin the design?
If they change the design of the wiimote, I can see a lot of people complain about that too.

Also;



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendo will reveal more details about the Wii MotionPlus accessory and other topics Tuesday morning at its E3 media briefing.



Perhaps more features? Wireless nunchucks?


----------



## bobrules (Jul 14, 2008)

finally we can have games like real life house cleaning simulator.


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 14, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Well.. they're doing basically what Sony did with the Dual Shock 3..
> 
> "No.. we can't have rumble + motion on the same thing :/ ".. some months later "Oh look at that! We found a way!"
> 
> ...


I wish that their Xmote or "Newton" will not best Wiimote. It's ripoff, RIPOFF. Just stealing ideas. Maybe now "PS XBOX DSv (Portable shit - XBOX DS)" will come out?


----------



## MR_COW (Jul 14, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> It's gonna be better for them that the add-on will be REALLY cheap.



They are selling the wii wheel, a peice of plastic, for 12 bucks. Good luck with cheap.

I think they will pack this in with games that support it thought or make it mandatory that 3rd parties do or something. Which sucks for you pirates : P


----------



## thieves like us (Jul 14, 2008)

you ungrateful bastards!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				Whizz said:
			
		

> That sucks. The Wiimote should have had that since the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



by the comments stated above, you people are probably the same who will state that when the next-generation wii comes out that nintendo should have made it available this generation or should upgrade everyone for free.

I love how no matter when a company does something to stay innovative by making advancements to their existing technology that there is always a group of people who believe that this "new" technology should magically be provided for free.


I'm glad to see them improving upon it and my bet is that this will be available in an all-inclusive new wii remote, however at least nintendo has the forsight to create an add-on so that everyone can take advantage of the new tech.


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nintendo is trying to improve Wii's and that's it. Good luck for them.


----------



## science (Jul 14, 2008)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wat


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 14, 2008)

Misunderstood previous message and chagned mine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I wish that E3 will be good for N. I hope they will not embarass them with KIDZ PARTYZ 2 or Horzez

How would it look if our mister nintendo would try to announce Kidz Partyz 2? 
And was there Sony's conference yet?


----------



## Tanas (Jul 14, 2008)

Like yuyuyup said, shut the fuck up you whiny bastards.


----------



## lagman (Jul 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [11:26am]  if that can give me a more realistic baseball/tennis gaming experience, I'll get it
> [11:29am]  well, now I HAVE TO watch Nintendo's conference
> [11:29am]  GJ
> [11:30am] * @lagman would rather have an improved nunchuck



That sums it up.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 14, 2008)

I hope it's not too heavy.

Do you think all existing games can use this? Do you think new games can't use a normal Wiimote?


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 14, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> I hope it's not too heavy.



It looks it isn't 100kg weight.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Was there Sonys conferrence yet?


----------



## phantastic91 (Jul 14, 2008)

what about the nunchuck. the only 1:1 game i want most is a boxing game and the one in wiisports was terrible. hope with this you can actually do what was shown in the videos in the unveiling of the revolution (sooo exaggerated! xD)

anyways. does it looks uncomfortable to hit the 1 and 2 buttons while holding it sideways?


----------



## skawo96 (Jul 14, 2008)

phantastic91 said:
			
		

> anyways. does it looks uncomfortable to hit the 1 and 2 buttons while holding it sideways?


I guess Super Paper Mario or Wario Land Shake won't need it.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 14, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> These should be free.


That they should.

The Wii is over priced as it is and so far nothing has offered the perfect "pick up & play" control that they promised from the beginning.  Nintendo have always been going on about how newbies can just get into Wii Sports from the minute they pick up the Wiimote, but I've seen them get into regular controls far quicker.

Now if they did have Wii Sports 2 (what happened to Wii Motor Sports?) and had this free with it then that'll make a lot of things up.


----------



## Hooya (Jul 14, 2008)

If this improves response in all previous games (i.e. it is fully backwards compatible) then it's worth it if it's not too expensive.  I will wait for the full story at E3.

Better this than just coming out with a whole new Wii Remote design and everyone has to buy 4 completely new remotes at $50 a pop.  $10 for this attachment and still get to use your previously invested remotes?  I'd say that's fair.

Can anyone say "Dual Analog/Shock"?  This kind of move is hardly without precedent in the video game industry, even for the completely standard controller, and honestly it's much less tough on the consumer than some previous versions of this kind of move.  The aforementioned Sony version of this story had a nearly identical timeline to it as well (PS released 9/95, dual analog in 8/97).

Then again, I owned a Super Scope 6.


----------



## revoman (Jul 14, 2008)

now i wonder what the new will be.... hmmm.... err....



Spoiler



its gonna be zelda of course


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 14, 2008)

I only liked the new strap (finally it is true) but not this. It looks like the thing with a condom on just got longer


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 14, 2008)

revoman said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> its gonna be zelda of course


Oh God, I hope not. Well, not using this thing anyway.

I mean using small swings for TP was OK, but 1:1 would be too much.


----------



## phantastic91 (Jul 14, 2008)

rumored punch out wii with this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ill drool so much. dammit cant wait till tommoroo...............


----------



## Sick Wario (Jul 14, 2008)

i'm into this add-on, and i'm willing to pay for 1:1 motion. that's what we are aiming for this generation.
zelda, star wars, wii sports 2 etc and yes punch out would be wicked

i will assume microsoft will be announcing their motion bullshit asap


----------



## revoman (Jul 14, 2008)

there be uproar if this costs over a tenner :s

edit:  yup no doubt micro$oft and $ony will announce motion sensing stuff which is gonna be bad like the sixaxis crap


----------



## arctic_flame (Jul 14, 2008)

This only exists because Nintendo used crappy accelerometers in the first place (The can't report forces over 3*g). Homebrewers have been moaning about this for ages.


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 14, 2008)

If you ask me the baseball bat in Wii-Sports-Baseball did accurately reflect the motions to the screen. Nearly 1:1... So who needs this, if it is not going to be used in a way it could help?

More that 5 bucks for this is not acceptable...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 14, 2008)

how much will cost this thingy ?


----------



## imz (Jul 14, 2008)

will they include this with every wii console now?


----------



## Hooya (Jul 14, 2008)

Dirt4live said:
			
		

> how much will cost this thingy ?



We're all speculating.  Hopefully the price will be announced at Nintendo's E3 press conference this week.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 14, 2008)

revoman said:
			
		

> there be uproar if this costs over a tenner :s
> 
> edit:  yup no doubt micro$oft and $ony will announce motion sensing stuff which is gonna be bad like the sixaxis crap


Current Wii owners should get it free. We shouldn't have to pay for something we should've got back in 2006/early 2007. Hopefully  Microsoft and Sony don't make motion sensing. Its hard enough as it is with the wireless controllers.


----------



## Hooya (Jul 14, 2008)

Just realize that if MS and Sony make a motion sensing controller any games that use that feature will require that controller, and those won't be a simple cheap add-on.  For those gamers it'll be a $40-$50+ investment Per Controller and no possible backwards compatibility.  At least for us Wii gamers chances are this simply reports more accurate information to the Wii, so it'll be backwards compatible with older games (making it more useful than a motion sensing controller for the 360) and new games, while better and more accurate with the add-on (or new remote) will still function and be playable with the older hardware.  Play Station owners don't get the rumble controller for free, 360 owners won't get the motion sensing controller for free, PS1 owners didn't get Dual Shock controllers for free.  There's nothing new here - Nintendo doesn't "owe" us anything with this.  Be glad they aren't just making Wii Remote v2 and you have to spend your 4x$40 for totally new remotes.

I think, given the industry precedent that Nintendo is doing it right by the consumer in doing it this way.

I somehow doubt that this was intended from the beginning by Nintendo in order to leach more money out of the first two years worth of Wii owners.

They won't be able to afford to give this for free like the replacement straps and the jacket, but given the track record of Nintendo with this stuff for the Wii I don't expect it to be too expensive.

-silver lining-


----------



## imgod22222 (Jul 14, 2008)

I think it'll be free like the new straps and the condom..err... jacket.


----------



## Yuan (Jul 14, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wii Sports 2


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 14, 2008)

I guess this is done for the same reasons as the DS wifi code (risk, no funds for R&D).

My first thought was for actually for homebrew. Seeing what can be done with the DSmotion which it seems few have and what has appeared both on the wii and with wii hardware thus far will likely make for an interesting future.


----------



## 704jaffer (Jul 14, 2008)

Finally all the crappy "push the wii-mote towards the screen to insert the key" actions will work better now


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 14, 2008)

Is this going to become a required device for some future games?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jul 14, 2008)

wow so the nintendo wii controller price is going to be even higher if you want everything.
wiimote + nunchuk+ this new BS + classic controller = nintendo wii is now the most expensive system to date because of controllers!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 14, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> Is this going to become a required device for some future games?


Most likely not. Its just an attachment for better motion sensitivity.


----------



## avatarx (Jul 14, 2008)

can you use a nunchuck with this? will it improve nunchuck sensitivity too? I think the nunchuck motion detection sucks ass.


----------



## Monkey01 (Jul 14, 2008)

Infinity-X said:
			
		

> jumpman17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe the bottom of it has a thingy you can remove so it will have another nunchuck/classic controller connector. It probably won't improve the nunchucks motion detection though as that would need to be attached to a nunchuck cause it can't detect the motion from another object.


----------



## Lily (Jul 14, 2008)

Little excessive on the font size there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Erm, I don't have a problem with making the Wii Remote better. Those that compare it to Sony's situation are off-base - it was the lawsuit with Immersion that prevented the rumble being included in the new controller. Nothing more and nothing less. Once the lawsuit was cleared up, the way was paved to once again offer the rumble. They weren't trying to cash in on the consumer, they were simply making available an option that they were not legally allowed to make available previously.

I'm all for better accuracy with the Wii Remote, because with some games, it's just brutal. If it's backwards compatible (i.e. improves the response in games I already have) then it's an instant buy. Games like Resident Evil 4 could really benefit from some extra motion tracking. If the post above me is true, and there's no passthrough for the Nunchuck, that doesn't make a whole lot of sense. I can't imagine Nintendo would do that..but then they did remove the headphone jack on the GBA SP, so I suppose anything is possible.


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 14, 2008)

First Nintendo wanted us to buy a piece of plastic for about 20 bucks (LCBT is not a game: finished that piece of... in about 20 minutes-->yes, looking at you zapper) and now I should pay for an attachment, that is probably used in future games...

More than 5 bucks, as I stated before, and I won`t accept that...


----------



## Hitto (Jul 14, 2008)

Now, they couldn't take advantage of the normal wiimote; Which has more than enough potential to make a LOT of things VERY different, any of you who have fucked around with GlovePIE (the programmer is a sleazy antisemite asshole but he does know how to code) can understand.

WHY would they wanna make yet another peripheral, I dunno... But, oh, well. Good-bye, wiimote-plus-nunchuck.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jul 14, 2008)

I.... I.... I can see the future!





I kinda like it, but then I don't wanna pay twenty bucks for it.

Also I think it will be required for some games as if it simply improved the motion reading alone then it would be severly limited to what is already read.
They said the Wiimote could be read in 3D space but they kinda didn't finish it it seems.
It would be nice to see what we were promised would show up on the wii in the first place.

I can't wait to see GlovePIE support this.

Though I hope it wont be hard to get like the WiiFit board.
I guess We'll find out what Nintendo will do with it soon enough.

After all the other crud, I think I could deal with it at ten bucks with a sword swinging minigame.
Twenty is a tad much for a device patch.
I bet they'll just package one with every compatable game.

It better not be just a sensitivity enhancement though.
That would suck on so many levels.


----------



## satel (Jul 14, 2008)

this is great news.


----------



## night_chrono (Jul 14, 2008)

this is completely unnecessary.  The team behind force unleashed for Wii said they experimented with 1:1 and found it to be "possible" but decided against it so that it would be easier to play.

I will try to dig up the article give me a few min.


----------



## doyama (Jul 14, 2008)

The one game that really could benefit from this is Dragon Quest Swords. The swinging on that was pretty fussy. And the chain system made it so that this fussiness was detrimental to game play.


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 14, 2008)

They'll probaly release a game a bundle this or something


----------



## Relys (Jul 14, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> revoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was expecting TP to be 1:1 in the first place... I was really disappointed.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jul 14, 2008)

They'd need a new animation for "controller being wielded by a fat lazy guy who played the game for two hours"

Link: "Ugh... Sword's too heavy. Fuck this."

or simple wrist motions could suffice =]


----------



## Social0 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nintendo always said we could expect a lot of attachments and I don't mind spending 39 euro's on something like this that makes my gameplay a lot smoother.


----------



## JPH (Jul 14, 2008)

Neat. 
Hopefully it won't add much weight to the Wiimote!


----------



## pesaroso (Jul 14, 2008)

Why is everyone so upset about these, that they should be cheap and/or free? The wiimote is good enough as it is, if they're launching these as an extra, there will probably be games that'll suport'em, just like any other 3rd party extras.

Hopefully they were watching the videos on YouTube, where the guy showed all of us the potential of the wiimote.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, you can use the wiimote like it is now, or you could buy that thing for future games, I know I will buy one, no matter how "expensive" it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good job Nintendo, hope they're worth it


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 14, 2008)

pesaroso said:
			
		

> Why is everyone so upset about these, that they should be cheap and/or free? The wiimote is good enough as it is, if they're launching these as an extra, there will probably be games that'll suport'em, just like any other 3rd party extras.
> 
> My only concern is that you can't plug your nunchuck in the wiimote with this thing, or am I wrong?
> 
> ...


Agreed I can wait for tomorrow I expect Regie to say "You though the Sixaxis was bad before..."


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jul 14, 2008)

FINALLY I CAN PLAY NINJA BREAD MAN WITH 1:1 MOTION SENSING!!


----------



## berlinka (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't understand why everybody is bashing this. I guess when the Wii came out this technique wasn't "ready" enough or just was too expensive to put into a console that just yet had to be proven a succes (after the Gamecube that's logical thinking). They had to compete with the XBOX360 and the PS3 for god's sake! I think that's why they also just put 512 MB in there. The thing had to be cheap to become a succes in the first place. Well, it became a succes, so now Nintendo is doing things to improve the system. Well done! If it serves a good purpose and it isn't too expensive it's fine with me. Now we only need some external storage device and we're laughing.


----------



## abort_user (Jul 14, 2008)

i highly doubt this will be backwards compatible with most games. most games chose to register with an indiscriminate flicking motion. thats all programming. you can't go back and change the programming on a disc without releasing a new version. maybe games that werent so lazy might be able to use it backwards compatibly.

really we should have had this from the start. i thought the wii had it when i bought it. now i feel dirty.

it better be cheap. or free. and games better use it. shovelware sure aint gonna use it. so what is? i guess a few nin games. maybe im just being a pessimist but games normally dont use the extra peripherals. why would this one be different?

and this controller is going to weigh a ton by the time their done with it. first the condom, now the enhancement supplement. all this stuff makes the controller heavier and heavier.


----------



## Defiance (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm confused...  What does this do more the the regular Wiimote?


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 14, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> I don't understand why everybody is bashing this. I guess when the Wii came out this technique wasn't "ready" enough or just was too expensive to put into a console that just yet had to be proven a succes (after the Gamecube that's logical thinking). They had to compete with the XBOX360 and the PS3 for god's sake! I think that's why they also just put 512 MB in there. The thing had to be cheap to become a succes in the first place. Well, it became a succes, so now Nintendo is doing things to improve the system. Well done! If it serves a good purpose and it isn't too expensive it's fine with me. Now we only need some external storage device and we're laughing.



Yeah.. I think they didn't had the technology on the Wii launch.. now they found a way to do it and decided to use it as an add-on..


----------



## Jax (Jul 14, 2008)

Could newer Wiimotes come with this included? That would be the wise step to take.


----------



## Fat D (Jul 14, 2008)

Enlarge your Wii


----------



## Endogene (Jul 14, 2008)

whou hou new extra big condoms ahem... jackets, i love recieving those big brown envelopes from nintendo, but i guess they'll sell the "jackets" in the same box with the add on thingie

anyway, finally i can cut someone the way i like without having to fear the police


----------



## Trolly (Jul 14, 2008)

I seriously think Red Steel 2 will be used to show this off in some way. Not having accurate sword fights was a major complaint at the start of the Wii's life. So the guys at Ubi are obviously going to be first in line.

And why was everyone moaning? Chances are, the technology would have been too expensive or unavailable at Wii launch. You would have been whining in the first place if the already expensive Wiimotes were $25 more on launch.

Anyway, good news this, looking forward to tomorrow's conference.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 14, 2008)

This sure gave new expectations and hope for the conference tomorrow..


----------



## tpformbh (Jul 14, 2008)

Maybe released with a 'wii sports 2'?  I agree about the sword fight thing but what i thought was most noticeable was in wii sports tennis.  I know it's just a tech demo but it was awful how it ddn't care if you were forehand or backhand, you could just swing it indeterminetly.  As also mentioned, would be useful to help with putting on golf - but don't know where this would leave Tiger Woods 09 if that's already well into development (which i'd assume it is)

just looking at the photos - is that a release button on the bottom?  if so where would the nunchuck go?


----------



## MagNetCZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Maybe it just adds a gyro


----------



## Maat (Jul 14, 2008)

Hum.... an acessory that does the same thing as the wiimote??What is the next app an wifi plug for nds for you to play nds with wi-fi more far than before....
I would only buy something like this if it were bundled with Resident Evil 5 or Soul Calibur IV??

Did you hear Nintendo we don't want anymore acessorys for you to steal our money we want some hardcore games that we are losing for the george foreman grill, and the brick 360....

Maybe this stupid thing has something to do with the H.A.M.M.E.R project.


----------



## Whizz (Jul 14, 2008)

The official page on Nintendo.com

I stick to my first post, but I might be interested if it enhances feautures on some good games. We do not another Wii Zapper, that one for example is not really worth the purchase.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 14, 2008)

This thing should be built in to new wii motes


----------



## nando (Jul 14, 2008)

will older games be able to take advantage of this?


----------



## Trolly (Jul 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> will older games be able to take advantage of this?


That's a damn good point. Surely improving the accuracy will improve the chance of earlier games getting the gesture right.
Then again, it might not help at all.


----------



## Kiljaeden (Jul 14, 2008)

It doesn't sound like a too bad idea but they would really want to take advantage of this technology to make people want to buy it. Unless it's going to completely enhance the gaming experience, I don't see it being a necessity.
Maybe they are releasing it for the musical conducting game Miyamoto showed off at launch? Or how awesome would it be, to have a Super Punch Out Wii, which uses the Balance Board and 1:1 Wii MotionPlus?


----------



## Seraph (Jul 14, 2008)

Maat said:
			
		

> Hum.... an acessory that does the same thing as the wiimote??What is the next app an wifi plug for nds for you to play nds with wi-fi more far than before....
> I would only buy something like this if it were bundled with Resident Evil 5 or Soul Calibur IV??
> 
> Did you hear Nintendo we don't want anymore acessorys for you to steal our money we want some hardcore games that we are losing for the george foreman grill, and the brick 360....
> ...


Seriously, this post made no sense...it's meant to improve something the Wiimote has.


----------



## bunnybreaker (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't even have a wii, but I hope to god this gets built in to future wiimotes. I hate all the extra shit you are expected to buy when consoles come out.

The wii has 2 parts to it's controller (now 3), not to mention all the extra shit you don't need, the balance board being the only one I know of that isn't just a piece of plastic. Also, am I right in thinking the zapper adds no functionality?

The 360 has a fucking optional harddrive, this is the most rediculous thing ever, considering the Xbox had one built in and the developers that used it got some dam good results, now they can't.

The PS3 has a new wave of controllers, great (I don't care about lawsuits, they didn't need that sixaxis crap, could have just made wirelss dualshock 2s).

Original Xbox needed an addon to play DVDs (unless you modded it, woohoo!).

PS2 needed a multitap and memory cards to keep up with the Xbox, making it more expensive even years after launch.

The dreamcast needed those damn VMUs, which were hardly used to any good effect, and again, considering the Saturn had built in storage, this shouldn't have been the case.

God, companies make me fucking sick. I know they are out to profit, but don't any of you who say "I can't believe you are complaining about this" feel like your arses are sore from all the butt fucking you are recieving from them? They only get away with it because you/we let them.


----------



## AXYPB (Jul 15, 2008)

If it adds yaw detection and is under $10 I'll consider it.


----------



## seracrux (Jul 15, 2008)

do we really need this?


----------



## iffy525 (Jul 15, 2008)

Now they can make a Star Wars game with realistic lightsaber fights.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 15, 2008)

seracrux said:
			
		

> do we really need this?


Yes we need it. I can believe so of you people. Alot of people were complaining about not having 1:1 on games but now we get the chance and your complaining about it. Get over it. It probably wont even cost to buy. Its going to come free with a good game and you know it. Even the crap ass Zapper came with a good game.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jul 15, 2008)

Despite all the negativity that some people may feel, i can safely say that this is going to make the conference tomorrow much more interesting.


----------



## Xeijin (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a feeling this will eventually be integrated into future wiimotes.


----------



## phantastic91 (Jul 15, 2008)

how would this look with the wireless nyko nunchuck adapter. O_O pretty huge i think.


----------



## tatumanu (Jul 15, 2008)

More add ons huh? ... yeah now i have a wii mote, a nunchuck, a classic controler, a gamecube controller, oh yah and now i gotta get sumthing for the wii mote to work better...
Really nintendo is starting to get really annoying, but mayyybe now we will see more interactive game play.
The secret game ... my bet is on Zelda with kick ass sword movements ... what else would make gamers buy wiis and add ons ... the classic games no less.
I agree that the wii is definatly overpriced .. i didnt realised it until i bought it... and i feel like its an xbox with mote control ... i was super disappoined with how basic the controller is ... red steal and zelda's sword movements was a big lie ...


----------



## Warren_303 (Jul 15, 2008)

phantastic91 said:
			
		

> how would this look with the wireless nyko nunchuck adapter. O_O pretty huge i think.




Yeah double stack adapter time ha ha.

This looks like it could be cool, I wonder if it will work with the perfect shot well since it has the plugin on the bottom of the gun.

I guess we will see.


----------



## WB3000 (Jul 15, 2008)

This better be quite cheap, from the looks of it's size it probably will be. Just another thing to get working with homebrew games


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 15, 2008)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> This better be quite cheap, from the looks of it's size it probably will be. Just another thing to get working with homebrew games



From the size of it.. I'm guessing 15 to 20 USD.. 

Nintendo will probably bundle it with some game that needs it and selling it for 40 bucks.. and at some point, being integrated in the Wiimote..


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 15, 2008)

Whizz said:
			
		

> That sucks. The Wiimote should have had that since the beginning.


Leave it to Nintendo to find ways of making easy money. 
They obviously had this technology long ago but only decided to release it when their profits stopped skyrocketing.


----------



## fischju (Jul 15, 2008)

If they announced it a day early, they knew people would start criticizing it _hard_. They must be having an extremely awesome demonstration at E3 to have done this.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 15, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> If they announced it a day early, they knew people would start criticizing it _hard_. They must be having an extremely awesome demonstration at E3 to have done this.


I find that kind of weird. Why take the time to announce it the day *before* there conference when they could've announced it *at* the conference?


----------



## Seraph (Jul 15, 2008)

Why don't people just not get it(even if they offer it for free which they probably won't) if they think Nintendo is just trying to make a quick buck?


----------



## Harsky (Jul 15, 2008)

Seraph said:
			
		

> Why don't people just not get it(even if they offer it for free which they probably won't) if they think Nintendo is just trying to make a quick buck?


Unless Nintendo releases a game that leaves you with no choice but to buy it. I can see a new redesigned Wiimote sometime soon.


----------



## ShineStar (Jul 15, 2008)

Interesting...
But I don't think it would be bundled with a game. If you have 4 Wiimotes, and actually want one for each, would Nintendo actually expect you to buy 4 of the same game?
I don't think so anyway...


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 15, 2008)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Whizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this thing wasn't possible when the Wii was launched, or they simply thought it wasn't necessary by that time.. 
My guess here is that they tried to make a game but noticed that it wasn't possible using the current Wiimote.. so they're releasing a better one so the game(s) can be made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Really, if they wanted just some easy money, they would do like Sony with the Dual Shock 3 and release a new controller for 50 bucks, instead of a (hopefully) cheap add-on


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 15, 2008)

Won't this be incompatible with the Wii Wheel, Wii Zapper, Guitar Hero III controllers, etc?


----------



## silvershadow (Jul 15, 2008)

ofcourse it will be incompatible. but u probably dont NEED them with those controllers. 

or maybe, a new wii zapper for better shooting games


----------



## dogman (Jul 15, 2008)

didnt nintendo make the same move with the N64 rumble pack? You know, releasing a controller and then releasing some add-ons for it later?

EDIT: Nevermind..


----------



## neonix (Jul 15, 2008)

Infinity-X said:
			
		

> fischju said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suspense. This builds up more hype before the big announcement.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 15, 2008)

With this add on, you couldn't use the nun-chuck. 
So I don't see it being utilized to games that I enjoy. Other than WiiSports

Edit: nevermind, it looks like there's a nun-chuck adapter on the bottom, covered by a rubber cover.


----------



## Seraph (Jul 15, 2008)

If you look at the pic you'll notice a little rectangle at the bottom of the device...so maybe that might be it?  Although I wish Nintendo came up with their own wireless nunchuck(which would make it not a nunchuck...)


----------



## Lupigen (Jul 15, 2008)

neonix said:
			
		

> Suspense. This builds up more hype before the big announcement.


It's also like when they revealed the "Wii" name. They release the news before the conference, and by the time the conference starts, the gripers will have aired their complaints beforehand and pay attention to the conference itself.


----------



## HowardC (Jul 15, 2008)

In response to some of the negative responses to this announcment (the wiimote should already do this, ect) I can only say that some people are completely retarded.  The wiimote originally retailed for around 50 bucks... obvioulsy this new add-on added even more tech and thus more cost.  Can you honestly see the average consumer paying MORE than 50 bucks on a single controller?  (Insaine mech/train fanboys aside.)

Also the reason for this new add-on is quite obvious.... A couple of years back Mr. M. expressed his disappointment over wii boxing and that it was rushed and ended up showing them some of the limitations of the wiimote.  This was in response to "When are we gonna see punchout?" and he basically said they hadn't figured out how to do that yet.  

So expect punch-out to be the big announcment.


----------



## alex (Jul 15, 2008)

A remake of Goldeneye? With WiiMote and GCN compatibility, and Classic? Or a Zelda game, where their excuse to 1:1 is using your Mii in-game... That might be the only way to get 1:1 in some games. Like WiiSports baseball. It would be good for the Wii Wheel, but it won't fit, now their going to sell a bigger one, more plastic= more $, $15? More? Don't do it, you screwed up with 3.3, don't suck again, I trusted you!


----------



## zidane_genome (Jul 15, 2008)

My thoughts exactly!  They were giving away those Wii Remote condom... errr... jackets (which I ordered, and NEVER FREAKIN GOT!)... This should be given away for free for us LOYAL Wii'ers!


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 15, 2008)

I ordered 4 of them jackets for free and got them in like a week (even though I only have 1 wii mote  d: )


----------



## Kiljaeden (Jul 15, 2008)

Well. I guess everyone will be ordering more jackets from Nintendo. The photo looks like they've already made them. I guess when you order you'll be asked if you want regular or magnum.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just can't wait for Punch Out Wii.


----------



## JPH (Jul 15, 2008)

They'll probably include a new jacket when you buy the MotionPlus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, once you think about it, this should be included in the new Wii remotes - not a whole new device.


----------



## fischju (Jul 15, 2008)

The current jackets will probably fit around this.


----------



## Lupigen (Jul 15, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> The current jackets will probably fit around this.


Looking at those pictures, I highly doubt it, unless the current jackets are able to stretch enough to account for the added length.


----------



## Jdbye (Jul 15, 2008)

Head tracking anyone?


----------



## berlinka (Jul 15, 2008)

It's still funny to see so many people complaining over this. 
Let's see, if Nintendo wouldn't have taken this step you wouldn't see people moan about the controls, well, off course there's always some people who still complain about the lack of accuracy but that's it. Now they choose to release this and everybody's getting ANGRY!??? Wow, for all of you who are constantly complaining I wished Nintendo didn't bring this up in the first place. 
As for the new more sensitive, precise controls I would not mind bying this for 20 or 30 euro's, especially since I got all Wii games for free.

And the best thing is I know for sure that almost everybody who is now complaining will eventually buy this because it's probably the same as with the new brighter DS-Lite screen, once you've tried it you don't want to play without. 

Talking of the new bright screen for the DS, I never heard people moan about that! I felt kinda left out when I had my Phat DS, so I just had to buy a new DS Lite, while I just had my old DS for less than a year. I could have felt ripped off, but instead I was glad Nintendo had made this move. I also have an old GBA SP with the side-lit screen. The newer ones had a brighter screen. No one ever complained. 

So to everybody who feels raped by Nintendo, be a man/woman, and *don't buy it!!!*


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 15, 2008)

If we don`t buy it we probably won`t be able to play games the way they are meant to be. 

Like RRR TV: it is used with the wii board. Since I have no board (and no plans on buying one) I won`t be able to play it the way Ubi wants me to (haha, but I really don`t want to  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

So if nearly all the future games use the board or this shit+ to be fully playable I`m forced to buy these peripherals!

Or I sell my wii and get me a 360... Who knows  haha

But I`m curious, what titel they are going to ship this with. But I`m really sure, that this titel I`m going to finished in 30 min. just like I finished LCBT...

Way to go Nintendo!


----------



## jan777 (Jul 15, 2008)

hope they implement it on star wars


----------



## berlinka (Jul 15, 2008)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> Like RRR TV: it is used with the wii board. Since I have no board (and no plans on buying one) I won`t be able to play it the way Ubi wants me to (haha, but I really don`t want to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to admit I was expecting a lot more from the Balance Board. I expected they would release a couple of neat games for it soon after the launch, but except We Ski, which was very average, there hasn't been any games that use it. And apart from that new Skate game and the Raving Rabbids game I haven't heard of anything that will implement this feature. So I really really hope they will reveal some Balance Board games at E3. I think the DK Jungle Beat game was a real treat for the GC and I think they did a wonderful job making those Bongo's a peripheral worth having.


----------



## Smuff (Jul 15, 2008)

Hopefully Tiger Woods will now become more realistic ? I'm fed up with my chip shots either dribbling a few inches or overshooting by miles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And as for the Star Wars lightsabre game....... that was my whole dream when I first heard about the wii and one of the reasons I bought one !!!


----------



## Dedale (Jul 15, 2008)

10 pages already !
Did they plan to sell new wiimote with wiimotionplus integrated ? 
I guess we have to wait for the N conference to see what's coming up...


----------



## arctic_flame (Jul 15, 2008)

Dedale said:
			
		

> Did they plan to sell new wiimote with wiimotionplus integrated ?



If so, people like me who own 4 remotes already would get very annoyed.


----------



## gambit420 (Jul 15, 2008)

Isn't Treasure making two 3D Wii-Games at the moment? Hopefully they will use it in one game!


----------



## Dedale (Jul 15, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> Dedale said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if so people like you will buy 4 wiimotion plus


----------



## F0ur2o (Jul 15, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> I have to admit I was expecting a lot more from the Balance Board. I expected they would release a couple of neat games for it soon after the launch, but except We Ski, which was very average, there hasn't been any games that use it. And apart from that new Skate game and the Raving Rabbids game I haven't heard of anything that will implement this feature.




Punch Out baby -- PUNCH OUT


----------



## Noitora (Jul 15, 2008)

Too bad you can't use it with the nunchuck too, I would consider buying it then.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 15, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Too bad you can't use it with the nunchuck too, I would consider buying it then.


I see a pass-thru port on the bottom of the Wii MotionPlus... I'm sure you can connect Nunchuks to it.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 15, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Too bad you can't use it with the nunchuck too, I would consider buying it then.


Of course you can use the nunchuck. It has a pass-through port on the bottom of the adapter.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 15, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How stupid of me,I just noticed it


----------



## fischju (Jul 15, 2008)

Lupigen said:
			
		

> fischju said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They do strech, A LOT


----------



## alex (Jul 15, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Lupigen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like a condom! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think Nintendo is running out of sexual related jokes.

My response: Cool, now the Wii has motion control!!! Hmm... Wait. O.o


----------



## WiiCrazy (Jul 15, 2008)

It seems they just added another accelerometer to replace the yaw position finding through ir. If they put an option in the system menu and if the games accesses a common place in nintendo api to detect movement then possibly it could be backwards compatible but still the game will have it's own threshholds and pecularities for movement and not every game could benefit from that.

Wiimote has this : http://www.analog.com/en/mems-and-sensors/...ts/product.html
And that accelerometer costed nintendo much less than $5.45 (price for 1000pcs purchase)


----------



## sjones900 (Jul 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if this might work with nyko's kama nunchuck it looks like it won't fit but I might be wrong.


----------



## Hooya (Jul 16, 2008)

sjones900 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if this might work with nyko's kama nunchuck it looks like it won't fit but I might be wrong.



I don't see why not, but it might not be flush.  The Plus looks like the nunchuck port is slightly lower than center.


----------



## Nintenterd (Jul 16, 2008)

It's probably not gonna get any far, where are u going to put the nunchuck? unless the motion plus has a slot built in for the nunchuck..


----------



## Endogene (Jul 16, 2008)

Nintenterd said:
			
		

> It's probably not gonna get any far, where are u going to put the nunchuck? unless the motion plus has a slot built in for the nunchuck..



did you even look at the thing? there is a pass through for the nunchuck of course


----------



## Nintenterd (Jul 16, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> Nintenterd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woops, didnt see, hey man people make mistakes!


----------



## lookout (Jul 16, 2008)

MotionPlus it a stupid add-on.. why don't they just make Wiimote-2 build-in with MotionPlus?


----------



## Seraph (Jul 16, 2008)

lookout said:
			
		

> MotionPlus it a stupid add-on.. why don't they just make Wiimote-2 build-in with MotionPlus?


Because are people going to want to pay full price for a controller and have some useless, less functional ones too?

And they probably are making new wiimotes with it built in...


----------

